# Wordpress and Printful - Need your Help and Feedback



## AmunONE (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey guys,


I finally took the plunge and decided to open my own hosted t-shirt store with wordpress and printful integration.. I'm sure it has been done a ton of times, but wanted to put my own individual spin on the subject  I was looking for some feedback on the site and advice on how I can start to promote/monetize my site especially if I'm not social media savvy.. Would you recommend that I wait until everything is perfect or should I just get out there and improve on the fly? There are a couple of things that I would like to fix, but I think for the most part, I'm OK with it. I'm trying to go for the minimal look.

www.hierotees.com


Thanks for your great help in advance guys!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I feel like it is overwhelming and there is little differentiation between recent and featured. Also I wasn't aware the first few pictures were categories and thought they were products without a price? 

Maybe change to a template that is more clear. 

As for promotion social media is more or less a requisite but can be learned. There is a nice course on Coursera which can help called social media marketing I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

My advice is to join battle with the enemy (potential customers) as soon as possibles. Mistakes _will_ be made! Learn from them.

That is an interesting niche you've come up with, congratulations on that 

As far as the site goes ... I detest pretty much every template I have _ever_ seen. Find one as close to what you want as you can find, and then figure out how to disable/hide all the crap you don't want.

I think Home pages are a complete waste and a sure sign that a site is template based rather than custom coded. You want the fewest number of clicks standing between the potential customer and a sale, so get straight to selling products. Your "Store" page, or something much like that, is what I would open to. Beyond that one needs a FAQ and ... and what else? Take a look at Snorg and RoadKill. Do they have a "Home" page? F#@$ no! They have a banner and then shirts! As well as some menu/navigation because they have thousands of designs. Until/unless you have 50+ designs, you probably don't need a way to navigate/sort designs ... but it is a nice ability to have when you reach that point--assuming assuming your designs lend themselves to being grouped into categories.

Marketing is the hard bit ... I'm still trying to sort that out, so don't have any great advice for you there.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Finally found the books I wanted to recommend to you. They are really great 4 ESSENTIAL books on e-Commerce & SEO you should read

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...rums.com/showthread.php?t=564266&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

is it supposed to look like this on your front page?
i recognize the value of negative space, but...

your 'best selling products' is all black with triangle,
your 'recent products' is black & white with no triangle
your 'featured products' is black & white with a triangle
i could kinda see if they all had triangles and the text was white in the triangle and black without (or vice-versa)
some of the above text is all caps and some text is larger

the model shots seem odd to your designs, too generic/clean maybe
next time you are in egypt get some of the locals to wear your shirts,
and take some outside street shots of them
like maybe bartering in the market for artifacts in an unwashed shirt


----------



## AmunONE (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks do much for the valuable feed back guys!
@jennGO: 
Designs will continually be added so this will build eventually and hopefully will be better distinction.
Thanks for the book recommendations, I'll go for those by Peter Kent and Rieva Lesonsky to start with.
@NoXid:
Thanks for the encouragement, I understand what you mean regarding templates.. I'll keep tweaking until I get the feel I want 
@into_The_T:
I don't get that view and Ive tried from multiple browsers. One day I'll make it to Egypt as I've never been!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I think he meant this. I'm on safari. It is a little unusual









Maybe it makes sense on a browser if they are horizontal and in a row. Looks weird on mobile. I am in safari 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmunONE (Apr 1, 2017)

Ah right, I see it now - Good spot, I'll look to resolve this one asap.

Thanks!


----------

